# Walking on joist in attic with drywall ceiling below



## panthar (Jun 15, 2015)

I am planning to install few lights in my ceiling, I have access to that portion of ceiling from my attic, but that attic is not finishing it has that pink color insulation on it.

Question is can I walk on the joists in the attic to get access to that portion of the ceiling in order to install the lights. I know not to STEP on the drywall ceiling and ensure to keep my foot always on the joist, 

I am just fearing that when I step on joist it will bend and drywall ceiling will pop out ?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

People walk on the joist often when they are in their attic space.

No problem.

I have a 1/2 inch sheet of plywood cut into 4 2X 4 foot sections, lying in my attic just for this purpose, I take a section lie it across the joists, add a section to go further, on and on until I reach my destination, lie them around the area.

Giving me room to work comfortably, and my BIG FEET don't happen to slip off a joist, and through the drywall. 

Started this years ago when my then teenage sister was up there digging out the Christmas decorations, Seems that her posterior went through the sheeting and she got stuck.

I had to push her up and out of the hole, then patch it .


ED


----------



## panthar (Jun 15, 2015)

one more question. that pink insulation thing is kind of fluffed ... if I put that 2 X 4 feet plywood the way you described will it destroy that fluff of insulation, since I dont see the joist as of now (they are burried in the insulation)


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

It will compress the Fiberglass insulation, but it will easily "fluff" back up after removal of the sheet.

Be careful of the insulation, it is most likely fiberglass, and it will poke and tear your skin, you will feel like a terrible sunburn, but no blistering.

Wear long sleeves, gloves, long pants. and a dust mask. 


One other point, make sure that if you are stepping on the end of the plywood, that it is over a joist, because if it is not, you and it will be downstairs too quickly.

ED


----------



## panthar (Jun 15, 2015)

gotcha ... yes the basically not to take my foot all the way to the edge of the board and keep it max upto the joist below.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Did you check to see what is under that insulation in terms of joist dimension. If 2x4 as used in trusses, then you may want to use something sturdier than plywood.

Since this is probably not the last time you will be up there, I would consider some 2x6's on edge, the longest you can get up there, running perpendicular to those joists. Run 2 in parallel and then put your plywood on top. The extra height will avoid some of the compression of the insulation.

If you have 2x6's or larger then the plywood option above can be fine.

Bud


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

I've done a ton of fiberglass insulation over the last year or so.......dust mask most definitely required. But I wear short sleeves, no gloves, and have no worries, sunburn, whatever. Ron


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

If the blown-in is really thick (15" high with 2x4 bottom chords), scrape it to a side and rake it back over later. I could see compressing it somewhat, but you could easily blow the drywall down over a screw/nail, especially if around 350# as one poster on here was a few years ago asking similar question. Be sure to use IC rated lights... and air seal around the new fixtures with fire rated caulking. Measure the joist depth and span, we can give better answers...

Gary


----------



## FrodoOne (Mar 4, 2016)

Bud9051 said:


> Did you check to see what is under that insulation in terms of joist dimension. If 2x4 as used in trusses, then you may want to use something sturdier than plywood.
> 
> Since this is probably not the last time you will be up there, I would consider some 2x6's on edge, the longest you can get up there, running perpendicular to those joists. Run 2 in parallel and then put your plywood on top. The extra height will avoid some of the compression of the insulation.
> 
> ...


The reasons for using plywood (or MDF) are not just for walking on joists in a roof space but also for working in some degree comfort if one needs to kneel or lie down to work, often in quite awkward positions. Kneeling or lying on 2x6's is just as unappealing as kneeling or lying on the existing joists.

I have a roof-space where at certain points it is necessary to "crawl" through low openings in the structure. At these points, I have created a "floor", using 18 mm (3/4") MDF screwed to the joists and have other loose pieces of the same MDF to walk on or to move into any position where work needs to be done.
While 1/2" ply MAY be OK, 12 mm (1/2") MDF is definitely NOT thick enough


----------

